# Hello Everyone



## Defratos (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys, Ok I'm new here so be easy on me 

So I've been living/working in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia for the past 2-3 years (Originally born and raised in the UK, London)

So since I've been living alone for the past few years I've decided to adopt a baby kitten from a friend of a friend. 

Now she has told me that these kittens are Persian cats which I understood, but then she said they're *Shirazi Persian Cats*. Now this confused the heck out of me and even now I'm trying to find what type of breed is a shirazi Persian cat.

So can anyone help me out by looking at the pics below of the kittens and tell me are they Persian cats? are they pure Persian if such a thing exists and what are Shirazi Persian cats? O.O

Any feedback would be appreciated.

The one I'm looking to get is on the right (Light brown)










Second from the left (Light brown)










Basically I want to know what your opinions are on what breed these kittens are. Thanks in advance for any help given.

She wanted to give him to me a couple of weeks back, but I told her I'd rather the kitten spends a few more weeks with her mom and siblings before I take him (from reading up on kittens it seems this is the best suggestion)


----------



## Defratos (Oct 17, 2010)

6 views and no one has a clue 

All I really wanna know is has anyone heard of a Shirazi persian cat? Does it even exist?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello. Sorry, I don't have an answer for you. On weekends the forum is slow, but a moderator approved your post. After you post here 2 more times, I would go to the breeding thread. Of course, Google is also a big help if no one here is familiar with the breed.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

I have no clue but they are some seriously adorable little fuzzbutts. I love their smushed little faces.


----------



## Defratos (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Jeanie, 

I tried searching for Shirazi persians but I couldn't find anything that included both, it was either Shirazi or Persian lol so I don't know if it really exists. The person I'm buying it from isn't really too familiar with cat breeds either so I don't completely believe such a breed exists. 

Thanks anyway


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How adorable!!!!!

Found this article on them:

http://www.emaurescue.org/pdf/news_articles_sharding_shirazi.pdf



> The Shirazi have yet to be a registered breed. Nevertheless you can find plenty of them roaming the streets of Egypt. According to ancient sources and myths, this breed is a relatively old one. Their origin likely goes back to the Persian reign in Egypt when Persian cats got introduced to the local Mau population.


----------



## Defratos (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Marie,

Yeah I found the same article, but I dunno the pics at the bottom look different to the pics I got, maybe they'll change once they grow


----------



## Ezealor (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to the boards .


----------

